
Machine Learning Meets Economics - bootload
http://blog.mldb.ai/blog/posts/2016/01/ml-meets-economics/
======
lrzhou
Interesting, though it sounds a lot like a standard operations research type
problem.

------
ely-s
I've been waiting for this day for a long, long time.

~~~
nicolaskruchten
Author here... Do tell! :)

